# What can I use to replace ADA Green Brighty Lights?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good DIY mix or pre-made macro mix to replace GBL? I have started dosing 2 mL/day of a CSM+B saturated stock solution in blace of Step 2, and 2 mL/day of Aquavitro Carbonate instead of Brighty K. 

I do a 50% weekly change and would like to stick to daily dosing, for what it's worth. My tank is a 45-P (34 Liters)


----------



## rnandez (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you considered just Ei dosing. I get dry ferts (from GLA) and mix them up in a dosing bottle to make it easier to dose.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

What is the recipe?, and can it be modified for daily dosing?


----------



## rnandez (Feb 12, 2015)

Heres a good link to another page on APC that should answer all of your questions about EI dosing
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Pm me if you are still looking. I can help you with the mixing or premix a potassium fertilizer. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Rnandez, thank you so much! I used to use an online calculator a long time ago for things like this but it looks like it is down for some reason. I will just use those TSP measurements and multiply by the number of 2 mL dosages I want. 

Nilocg, I have been using Aquavitro carbonate directly in place of Brighty K and it seems to be OK so far. I did use a 10% solution of potassium bicarbonate (or maybe it was potassium carbonate) at one point as a replacement for Brighty K as well. I have also been thinking of trying Elos K 40 but it doesn't seem very popular for some reason.


----------

